# Cut shell



## bobinbusan (Feb 16, 2010)

http://www.2ndamendmenttv.com/videos/shotguns/lost-arts-pt-1.html :thumbsup:

GOOD INFORMATION TO KNOW :thumbsup:
Make the light loads a BAD BOY :thumbsup:
have a good one :whistling:
bib


----------



## scubapro (Nov 27, 2010)

I had no idea -- GREAT information! Better than slugs for anti-personnel use...


----------



## jmsiv (Oct 13, 2011)

I can't wait to try this!!


----------



## user207 (Oct 1, 2007)

It is amazing what people think of. I would have never thought that would work. Great idea.


----------



## GoneCoastal (May 1, 2008)

Looks doubtful that they would work in a pump or semi auto.


----------



## bobinbusan (Feb 16, 2010)

Pump shouldn't be problem but the auto may not work right, may have to hand jack it out?


----------



## timeflies (Oct 3, 2007)

learn something new everyday!


----------



## Miami Matt (Jun 20, 2009)

That is good stuff to know esp. if you leave your proper loads in the truck!


----------



## scubapro (Nov 27, 2010)

Miami Matt said:


> That is good stuff to know esp. if you leave your proper loads in the truck!


 
Or, when facing down a critter with teeth and claws -- and all you have on you is bird shot...:help:


----------



## 1956_4x4 (Oct 6, 2007)

Interesting info. I wonder if choke size has any impact on this method... I've tried putting an unfired shell in the muzzle end of one of my shotguns and it wouldn't fit. I'm guessing the shot and the shell casing must compress to fit the bore/choke.

Smitty


----------



## deersniper270 (Apr 29, 2009)

Anyone try this yet? Don't wanna be the first! lol


----------



## bigbulls (Mar 12, 2008)

You might want to do the wax/bird shot slug and *not* the cut shell thing. The bore of a shotgun barrel is considerably smaller in diameter (.729") than the diameter of the shotgun shell itself (.800"). Firing the entire shell down the barrel will increase the pressures inside the barrel considerably. Though not as dangerous because the shell can compress somewhat but it would be similar to firing a 30 cal bullet down a 7mm bore.


----------



## timeflies (Oct 3, 2007)

deersniper270 said:


> Anyone try this yet? Don't wanna be the first! lol


I hope you're not waiting on me! Looks cool on video, but seems scary to actually try! Good point on the chokes though, I shoot a modified and wouldnt want to blow up a shotgun in my hands.


----------



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

You bunch of wusses. I've shot many of these cut shells in single shooter's,pumps and auto's with no problems.Just FYI,from 30-40 yds they will pass through a car door to the interior and bust glass on the other side.I have shot them through full chokes also. They will hang occasionally in auto's,and a sagia 12 has severe cycling issues,but those things have problems with out being went through.
Watch MythBusters,they actually weld the barrel closed and it blows the weld off.....


----------

